

Exchange 2010 beta: Screenshots  - renai42
http://www.zdnet.com.au/insight/software/soa/Exchange-2010-beta-Screenshots/0,139023769,339296014,00.htm 

======
ihumanable
I like how ZDNet decided to combine the worst parts of a lightbox and a
gallery to make this a torturous exercise in page loading and mouse dodging.

What a half-assed fail.

------
rbreve
same old windows ugly and outdated UI it depresses me to see those boring
windows gray buttons

~~~
pavlov
What you're looking at is the "Classic" UI theme. Windows has supported themes
since XP (released in 2001), and as of Vista there is also an optional desktop
compositor that uses GPU texturing and shaders for transparency and blur
effects.

But this is a preview of Exchange Server 2010. Why exactly would you want GPU
compositing or gradient buttons on a server?

------
ScottWhigham
404

